# Motor help



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2006081203324460&item=5-1587&catname=electric

What do I need to purchase to get this to move? No cords or anything came with them.

Edit:Link fixed.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

the link is dead.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Just fixed the link.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

You will need some kind of 12 (or less) volt power supply. I have used wall warts from thrift stores or you can get a variable voltage power supply from someplace like walmart. I have also salvaged power supplies from computers or external CD or hard disk drives.

Once you get the power supply, you will want to cut off the end of the cord, separate the cord into its two wires and probably attach some spade connectors that will fit onto the motor power connection.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh, if you want to use less than 12 volts, you may have to experiment. Some motors will work happily with less than 12 (wiper motors) but others are picky (the power window motor I recently bought).


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm not sure what type of load your putting on this, but the ucrrent draw of theis motor at 12 VDC with no load is 10mA (milliamps). I'm guessing you plan on using this for a FCG. If the load reamins fairly light, such as a FCG, a 12 VDC 1000 mA walwart should work just fine.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

nvm got it figgured out thanks though.


----------

